# Prius for parts?



## rbralien (Jul 1, 2008)

What are the usefull parts on a writeoff Prius? I am seeing them at local auction, but I am unfamiliar with the workings of them. What usefull parts would their be to be used on a DIY conversion of a different vehicle? The electric motor? Controller? Battery pack?

Thanks. I have had some great reading here.


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 30, 2008)

considering Gen II used Prius are bringing new car prices, you might want to buy a few to rebuild on salvage titles.


----------



## rbralien (Jul 1, 2008)

Actually some are being sold as irrepairable. The salvage ones are being bought up by the cab drivers who wrecked them as parts for the rest of their fleet.


----------



## summer09 (Aug 8, 2008)

that's true, some parts are irrepairable, and car parts for prius are still rare in the car parts sites around... as for the local auction i think the electric motor can be used in diy conversions in other vehicles...


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

They have a 50kw AC motor and a high voltage 7ah battery pack. I'm not sure how the controller would work on its own so that might be the hard bit.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

If anyone comes across a sliver '02 please let me know. 

My wife's needs the rear bumper replaced after an unfortunate incident involving some ice and an immovable object.


----------

